# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Самоубийца

## Sick Spiny

На часах было уже 6 вечера. Он, наконец, проснулся. Это была самая трудная ночь в его жизни. А точнее, самый трудный день. Вчера он был на её похоронах. На похоронах девушки его мечты, любви всей её жизни. 2 дня назад она покончила с собой, вскрыв вены. Врачи не смогли спасти её жизнь. На похоронах он был очень сдержан. Но что было после них, ему неизвестно. Помнится только, как он с друзьями купил ящик водки, отправился к Шурику и… дальше пустота.
- Игнат! Ты очнулся? – послышался голос из кухни.
Игнат осознал, что находится в доме своего друга Андрея. Шум в голове не давал ему двигаться. Пересилив себя, Игнат поднялся с постели, но тут же упал на пол. Андрей услышал это и прибежал на помощь к другу. Андрей поднял Игната и усадил в кресло.
- Тебе лучше? – спросил Андрей.
- Чёрт… мне снилась какая-то фигня… ересь… чушь. Снилось, что я у Ленки на похоронах… как же голова болит…
- Игнат, ты видимо сильно переживаешь и слишком много выпил. Вчера мы действительно были на похоронах Лены…
Игнат резко встал с кресла, но сразу же упал. В его голове творился хаос. Это не сон. Лена действительно умерла. Он хотел бежать, крушить, кричать, но на это не было сил. Палёная водка давала о себе знать. Андрей снова поднял Игната и усадил в кресло.
- Что… что было? – с трудом выговорил Игнат.
- Ты перепил сильно, дружище. На похоронах ты был как камень, а когда мы пошли к Шурику почтить память Ленки, тебя прорвало. Ты выпил порядка двух пузырей. Чуть всю его хату не разгромил, пытался вены порезать. Тебя еле успокоили. Потом тебе стало плохо и ты ему всю ванну заблевал. Потом потерял сознание. Мы уж думали, ты отравился. Еле откачали тебя и притащили ко мне. Ты рухнул на кровать и уснул.
Мозг Игната с трудом переваривал слова лучшего друга. В этот момент в голове крутилась одна единственная мысль: «Почему я не умер вчера?..» 
Андрей принёс Игнату воды. Тот выпил. В голове потихоньку начала проясняться ситуация. Но всё равно, Игнату было очень плохо.
- Андрюх… можно я ещё немного посплю, протрезвею и пойду домой?
- Конечно. Мой дом – твой дом!
Игнат с трудом перебрался с кресла на диван и заснул.
Проснулся он в первом часу ночи. Андрей уже спал. Протрезвевший Игнат поднялся и оделся. Написав Андрею записку «Спасибо, друг» и оставив её на телевизоре, Игнат отправился к себе домой. Несмотря на то, что путь домой был неблизким, Игнат пошёл пешком. Дома всё равно его никто не ждал. Родители опять куда-то уехали, даже не предупредив сына. Придя домой, Игнат не находил себе места. В его голове никак не укладывалась мысль о том, что его любви больше нет. Игнат уже два года был влюблён в неё, но ничего не говорил. Для неё он был просто другом. И ему хватало этого, он наслаждался безответной любовью. Ему ничего не было нужно. Они болтали много ночей напролёт. Казалось, они – это два куска одного целого человека. Она часто спрашивала Игната о его личной жизни. Но он не мог ей сказать о своих чувствах, он боялся. И придумывал себе романы, придумывал то, что в кого-то безответно влюбился. А на самом деле, он влюбился в неё. Лена тоже много рассказывала Игнату о своих чувствах. Только о реальных чувствах. И, увы, эти чувства были направлены не в его сторону. Первые полгода их знакомства, Лена рассказывала Игнату о чувствах к кому-то. И вскоре Игнат начал рассказывать ей примерно о том же. Игнат мечтал о том, что тем человеком, о котором мечтает Лена, оказался он. Но, увы, в один прекрасный день, Лена выдала свою тайну. Её возлюбленным был не Игнат. Через несколько дней, на вопрос Лены о его возлюбленной, Игнат ответил, что они не подходят друг другу и он будет искать новую любовь. Так, после разрушения двух Игнатовских мифов, они практически перестали общаться. Но всё изменилось, когда Лену бросил её парень. Первый, к кому она обратилась, был Игнат. И после этого они стали лучшими друзьями. Но никаких разговоров о любви больше не было. Их темой стал суицид. Они стали посещать виртуальные клубы самоубийц. Они общались с людьми, которые вскоре сводили счёты с жизнью, а затем обсуждали их. Но никогда ни у Игната, ни у Лены не возникало мысли о суициде. Это была просто тема для разговоров, просто пустые слова. И вдруг, в один день, Лена забивает на весь мир и вскрывает себе вены. Для Игната это было шоком. Его реакция на смерть любимой была странной даже для него самого. Он относился к этому спокойно. Даже не плакал. Прорвало его только дома у Шурика, бывшего парня Лены. Дома, лёжа на кровати, Игнат стал припоминать, что в приступе своей истерики он называл Шурика убийцей, но серьёзно это никто не воспринял. Игнат лежал и думал, что делать. «Я буду меняться!» - возникла единственная разумная мысль в его голове. Игнат, сам того не заметив, заснул…
На следующий день первым делом Игнат пошёл в парикмахерскую и побрился налысо. Затем он вернулся домой и уничтожил всё, что напоминало ему о Лене: все фотографии, историю их переписки и плюшевого медвежонка, которого Лена подарила ему на день рождения. Весь день Игнат занимался спортом: впервые за долгое время он сходил на стадион и побегал. Затем он посетил бассейн и тренажерный зал. Там он повстречал старых друзей, с которыми не общался с того момента, как закончил школу. Они были удивлены. Один из них спросил: «Как ты умудрился так измениться за два года?». Но ведь Игнат изменился так всего за один день…
Придя домой, Игнат зашёл в то место, которое посещал каждый вечер. Это был чат клуба самоубийц. Практически сразу, Игнат сказал всем чатланам: «Я покидаю вас. Смерть Лены сильно изменила меня. Я понял, что я хочу жить. Прощайте». Игнат уже собирался набрать команду “/quit”, как увидел одно сообщение от девушки, которая состояла в клубе уже очень долгое время. «Кого ты пытаешься обмануть?». Но Игнат ничего не ответил и набрал команду. Отключившись от Интернета, он сел и задумался: а кого же он хочет обмануть? Он всегда ненавидел лысины, всегда был ленивым и не собирался заниматься спортом. И он любил Лену. И эту любовь невозможно вычеркнуть из своей жизни. Игнат понял, что как бы он ни старался, он никогда не поменяется. Потому что он много раз пытался это сделать, но у него никогда не получалось. И последняя попытка была тогда, когда Лена сказала ему о Шурике, когда он хотел навсегда забыть о ней. И тогда ничего не получилось. Не получится и сейчас. Игнат пошёл к холодильнику и вынул оттуда бутылку водки. Он выпил её до дна и даже не закусил. А затем со всей силы ударил кулаком по косяку. Косяк пробился, а из руки Игната пошла кровь. Он быстро оделся и вышел в подъезд. Он быстро побежал по ступенькам вниз, но споткнулся и покатился. Видимо, начало сказываться влияние водки. Игнат получил несколько сильных ушибов, из его лысого затылка пошла кровь. Но он был неприкасаем в своём решении. Выйдя из дома он пошёл в сторону ближайшей 12-этажки. До неё было всего около десятка метров, но Игнату они показались вечностью – ему было очень плохо, и он еле дошёл до заветного дома. Зайдя в подъезд 12-этажки, он увидел, как его родители заходят в подъезд его дома. Но навязчивая идея не покинула голову Игната. Он начал подниматься наверх. Каждый этаж давался ему сложнее предыдущего. Водка снова была палёной. Игнат еле-еле дошёл до 8-го этажа. Силы покидали его. С лестничной площадки он увидел свет в своём окне. Родители уже были дома. Но Игнат не менял своего решения. Он полез в окно лестничной площадки 8-го этажа, но не смог подтянуться. Он упал на пол. Игнат пытался подняться, но сильные боли в голове и опьянение не давали ему этого сделать. От бессилия из глаз Игната полились слёзы. «Я люблю тебя, Леночка. Моя сладкая малышка, мой милый птенчик…» - тихо шептал себе Игнат. Валяющийся весь в слезах и крови, пьяный, лысый, никому не нужный самоубийца…

----------


## vlad775577

оптимистичный рассказик!!

----------

